# Adding a light to a router



## Woodworker 52 (Jun 10, 2007)

I have an old Craftsman router with a light, my Bosch & PC routers don't have lights. Does anyone have any ideas on how to add a light to those two routers?
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dennis

You can ask Harry Sin to give you a hand, he put one on his router...I'm sure he will help you out with this job...
He is down under so to speak ,,he will logon about 11:00 PM...just about every day..


Just PM him and he will get it...▼
http://www.routerforums.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=10844

========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Kristin D said:


> Here is the post, I don't know if there was a follow up.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/5285-something-bit-different.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that link Kristin, post #34 shows my MkII version without which I would have difficulty plunge routing, it's the "what you've never had you never miss" thing.

Bj., you're powers of observation never cease to amaze me, re-the time I come on air each day, etc, etc.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Kristin, I have experimented with coils around the motor with very limited success, the way that you're Dremel works is the neatest, most efficient, but my add on is but $4.00 incl. the three button cells which are still going strong, Mike bought the identical things over there for either $1.00 or $2.00 making it an even better proposition.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/general-routing/6788-something-bit-different-dcp_5104.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/general-routing/6787-something-bit-different-dcp_5102.jpg


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You guys make this forum compulsive daily viewing.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

You got the right Harry.....I am totally addicted and will soon have to go to special meetings....

"Hi, my name is Ed and I'm a Router forum addict"

Ed......


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

That’s brilliant Kristin. Although fires don’t scare me these days. It happens quite frequent when I go into shop. 
Not to get off the subject but here’s another use I had previously posted for the benefit of Router Newbiezzzzz.


http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/table-mounted-routing/4643-new-use-router-table-dcp_5032.jpg


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I could use a little fire in my shop right now. Brrrrrrrr!


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

roflmao ..

Let me see you try that with a plunge router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

Every time I read a post of yours I need to use a dictionary   



roflmao 

Short for Rolling On the Floor Laughing My Ass Off

=======================
router è ancora il mio nome

My FON Social Router has not yet arrived



Siamo spiacenti, deve esserci stato un problema durante la spedizione; invia per cortesia una e-mail a [email protected] riportando il numero di tracking originale che ti abbiamo fornito; se non hai mai ricevuto il numero di tracking, inviaci per favore i tuoi dati personali (nome, indirizzo e numero di telefono) e il tuo indirizzo e-mail. Sorry, there must have been a problem during shipment, please send an e-mail to [email protected] bringing the number of original tracking provided to you, if you have not received the tracking number, please please Your personal information (name, address and telephone number) and your e-mail. 
Cercheremo di capire cosa è successo al tuo ordine, e ti contatteremo entro le 24 ore dandoti una spiegazione. Try to understand what happened to your order, and we will contact you within 24 hours giving an explanation. 

================

Let me see you try that with heels on  "Judge Judy"

==============


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure Kristin that you would be able to take out a provisional patent on that device, there is unlikely to be anything like it to prevent you doing so.


----------



## g3en (Jun 9, 2009)

*Simple LED lights for Router*

I have attached a .doc document to shop how I added lights to my Porter Cable 690 router. I am sure that it will work for most routers.

[After it is all said and done...There is more said than done!]


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Glen, small dollar store LED lights can be stuck on with double sided carpet tape.


----------



## g3en (Jun 9, 2009)

Your type of light would be much better for a plunge router.

I could not find these in my area. Do they have a brand name so I can search the internet?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No brand name and I couldn't find them online in a quick search. No dollar stores in your area?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glen, that certainly is a universal method of mounting a light, I think that a while back AxlMyk used Gaffa tape.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Why mount it to the router why not just use your head, you can get one with 21 LED's on it..plus you can use it for other jobs in the shop 

Amazon.com: headlight: Tools & Home Improvement

http://www.amazon.com/21-LED-Headla...f=sr_1_65?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1322753946&sr=1-65
==


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Why spend $20 when $1 will do the job just fine BJ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

More like 9.oo bucks  I have 10 or 12 of the cheap ones and they just don't stand up..every time I pickup one they just don't work, the top of my tool box is full of the cheap ones  

I have one for my head and one I mounted on the router ,the light from one them will amaze you

===



Mike said:


> Why spend $20 when $1 will do the job just fine BJ?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It is possible that I have just been lucky with the dollar store lights. On average they last me a year. When the batteries die I just peel the light off and apply a new one; this is less expensive than buying replacement batteries.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> Why spend $20 when $1 will do the job just fine BJ?


As you know Mike, I've been experimenting with router lighting for some time, here are some of my efforts, all of them successful, up to a point. I hate to have to agree with Bj (again!), but in the corner of the drawer you will see some of the $2.00 lights that failed, usually the switches go intermittent. The latest torch shown takes an AA cell and has but one LED, however, ignoring the printed rating rating of 3W, it is very bright and has possibilities. The two mounting methods of the $2.00 light were on different model Makita routers, the one held by a screw that is for the chip guard which I don't use.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I have a question for you ,what end of the black torch does flame come out of ?
They all look like little jet engines 

====



harrysin said:


> As you know Mike, I've been experimenting with router lighting for some time, here are some of my efforts, all of them successful, up to a point. I hate to have to agree with Bj (again!), but in the corner of the drawer you will see some of the $2.00 lights that failed, usually the switches go intermittent. The latest torch shown takes an AA cell and has but one LED, however, ignoring the printed rating rating of 3W, it is very bright and has possibilities. The two mounting methods of the $2.00 light were on different model Makita routers, the one held by a screw that is for the chip guard which I don't use.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think everyone will agree that the ideal situation is to purchase a router with built in LED lighting. This way there are no cheap switches or batteries to fool with. The light is focused right where you need it and will never need adjustment. Beyond that I wanted simple method of getting light on the bit. The dollar store light applied with some tape is about as easy and inexpensive as it gets. Given that the switches do not last and you may have to replace the light consider that even if you had to buy 4 a year it is still only $4. My lights have lasted me about a year, and I suspect that most members would get similar results. Keep in mind that while this is not the perfect solution, it is a very inexpensive one that works well.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I have a question for you ,what end of the black torch does flame come out of ?
> They all look like little jet engines
> ...


I was disappointed that there wasn't a flame Bob but at least there is from this little blue $8.00 gas torch. The larger one which I bought many years ago for re-working circuit boards cost BIG dollars and of course these days with tiny surface mount components, the new little one would be far more suitable. I realised today that the free torch only cost $2.90 postage from Hong Kong.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

One more question for you, if someone is in your shop and you ask them to hand you a torch what do you get a light or a torch that has a blue flame coming out it ??? for me it would be the blue thing LOL WHAT-O mate...if they hand you a light what do you ask for if you want the blue thing.?


====



harrysin said:


> I was disappointed that there wasn't a flame Bob but at least there is from this little blue $8.00 gas torch. The larger one which I bought many years ago for re-working circuit boards cost BIG dollars and of course these days with tiny surface mount components, the new little one would be far more suitable. I realised today that the free torch only cost $2.90 postage from Hong Kong.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, my shed is almost like a community shed, my closest friends and family are always welcome to come and use my facilities but I have a strict rule, I have a place for every tool and I expect them to be returned to their correct place when finished with. If the shed is fairly clean when they start, then they must clean up afterwards, but if I'm working on a project and there is sawdust all over, then no clean-up is necessary. I hope that you are being patient Bob because I'm close to getting to answer your question. Because of the above, if I ask for a torch, without delay a torch will be handed to me! It was the same when I was in business, five minutes before closing time each technician had to clean up his bench and floor area. If a piece of equipment was in pieces on his bench, all hardware had to be placed in a container, this way every repair job left with a full compliment of correct screws, you'd be amazed at the VCR's that came in with not a single correct screw, one manufacturer that I was service agent for faxed me one day to say that a batch of assorted screws had to be ordered from Japan because I was the only service centre that ever ordered such things. I believed that if a VCR came out of the factory with black case screws, then it should leave my service centre with all black screws.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry


???????? what
what do you call a tool with a blue flame coming out of it.. ?
By the way what do you call a pen light ?

Amazon.com: SE Butane Pencil Torch - Adjustable Heat: Home Improvement

http://www.amazon.com/Blazer-GB2001...Micro-Torch/dp/B000VML7KO/ref=pd_sbs_indust_1

===



harrysin said:


> Bob, my shed is almost like a community shed, my closest friends and family are always welcome to come and use my facilities but I have a strict rule, I have a place for every tool and I expect them to be returned to their correct place when finished with. If the shed is fairly clean when they start, then they must clean up afterwards, but if I'm working on a project and there is sawdust all over, then no clean-up is necessary. I hope that you are being patient Bob because I'm close to getting to answer your question. Because of the above, if I ask for a torch, without delay a torch will be handed to me! It was the same when I was in business, five minutes before closing time each technician had to clean up his bench and floor area. If a piece of equipment was in pieces on his bench, all hardware had to be placed in a container, this way every repair job left with a full compliment of correct screws, you'd be amazed at the VCR's that came in with not a single correct screw, one manufacturer that I was service agent for faxed me one day to say that a batch of assorted screws had to be ordered from Japan because I was the only service centre that ever ordered such things. I believed that if a VCR came out of the factory with black case screws, then it should leave my service centre with all black screws.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI Harry
> 
> 
> ???????? what
> ...


In the case of a "tool" with a blue flame coming from it, the one in the first link I'd call a TOY. A pen light is a torch which is approximately the size of an average pen.
Does the toy gas iron in your first link have a precision soldering iron head and does it reach the claimed 1300°C of mine? Regarding your second link, when I need REAL heat I go to a man's tool as shown


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

They work great for soldering up wires like under the dash or just about anywhere you don't want a man's tool to heat up all the wires just the one.. 

1300°C yes it will do it quick, I have 5 of them plus the man's tool for copper pipe work but the little ones will do it also.. 

You don't need a sledge hammer to put in a brad nail..same thing for the little torch 

I should note I use them for the edge of plastic..to get that nice clear look to it..

====




harrysin said:


> In the case of a "tool" with a blue flame coming from it, the one in the first link I'd call a TOY. A pen light is a torch which is approximately the size of an average pen.
> Does the toy gas iron in your first link have a precision soldering iron head and does it reach the claimed 1300°C of mine? Regarding your second link, when I need REAL heat I go to a man's tool as shown


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

" I have 5 of them"

No wonder you can get so much heat!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahahahahahahahahaha LOL LOL

==



harrysin said:


> " I have 5 of them"
> 
> No wonder you can get so much heat!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm so pleased that we haven't lost our sense of humour Bob, from time to time this forum needs some humour, at other times a slightly controversial post is beneficial!


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

*Adding Light to an Old Router*

Here's how I added light to my routers. I used Velcro (hook and loop) material with pressure sensitive adhesive on the reverse side. Easy to move from router to router and I use it under my SS too. Fairly inexpensive. LED lights and batteries really last.


----------



## routermac (Jan 5, 2012)

I have just bought a Makita RP2301FC - 2100W 1/2" collet router. It is the only one of my 5 routers that has a light. They slipped up by fitting only two lights above the cutter instead of 4 or better still - 6. As you all know, one of the biggest problems facing the freehand router sign maker is the shadow obscuring the design lay-out you are trying to carve. 
Regards, Dave


----------

